# Current rally on Wall Street



## musicman (5 May 2009)

Heard from a US friend that Goldman Sachs has engineered the current rally on Wall Street.  
They are the biggest buyer of shares (over 1 billion per week recently) Their own share price has jumped from $75 to $125 which allowed them to raise $5 billion at a price 65% higher than earlier in the year.  
He smells a rat.  Half of Obama's treasury team are ex GS people.  The rally is not confirmed by volume - and he's tracking a 20 day MA - the minute the Dow falls below it - he's dumping his portfolio.
Can anyone confirm ?

musicman


----------

